# broken glovebox - with fix



## eviled (Jan 18, 2013)

So my glovebox opened with a crack, fell open and no light!

a bit of searching told me it was probably the damper/switch unit however on taking it out it was the hinge!

I had bought a new dampner in anticipation and it seems the old one was on the way out and probably led to the hinge failure

bit f drilling, tiny bolts and a lot of epoxy later....



reckon I've gained a few hp too :lol:


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi mate,

Interestingly the same thing has happened to mine...

Do you know what the part number is for the hinge, also how difficult was this to fix? I'm not particularly handy... but apparently it would cost approx £100 from the Stealer to fix!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Mine broke last night too. Left hinge.

I'll probably have a look at repairing it over the weekend


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 9, 2015)

I had a quote from the Stealers... Apparently a new glovebox front plate is required to replace the snapped hinge! Including parts and fitting it's about £350 to fix!

Anyone else tried repairing theirs? Mine's snapped in a very similar place as the OPs... very poor design from Audi.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

What goes around comes around. A previous fix in 2013 :-

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=321483

Had to do a small mod later changing aluminium bracket for steel. ALI turned out to be too soft and bent in use.


----------



## TDI Roadster (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi Guys, 
Mines Done the Same seems a common Fault, has anybody contacted audi Direct to see if any rework done to solve this


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Had a similar issue on glovebox of A4 Cabrio but caught it in time so just had to replace the damper before the old one put too much stress on the bracket which would have failed sooner or later. Because it was not that expensive and also easy fix did not take it further with Audi CS. But 6 months later the handle hinge failed on the Hudbox in the boot, that was a different matter, no separate hinge available but instead a complete box and with fitting was well over £500 - I did chase that one with CS and got them to share the cost based on the fact that a quality motor with Audi's reputation should not have these issues.

Si.


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

I have the same on my - both hinges are broken. 
Same happened on my A4 and I bought off German ebay a repair kit but there doesn't seem to be on for the TT.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, I noticed there are loads of those pre-made shelf bracket kits for the A4 glovebox, but nothing for the TT for some reason. The angle is shallower on the TT by the look of it. I need to make up a pair myself unless I can find something off-the-shelf :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Had the damper replaced on mine under warranty about a year ago - it was so slow to open. It's started playing up again now do it doesn't look like Audi have resolved the problem. 
I presume the hinges failing comes as a result of excess being applied when pushing the lid open against the resistance of the slow damper.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Mine failed at 2 years old, hardly ever opened and very little in it.

First punt from dealer was chargeable repair due to excess with put on open lid, after requesting evidence that was the cause, and obviously unable to provide it, they suggested it was caused by attempting to close it too fast!

At that point at the threat of a solicitors letter they changed it under warranty.


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Had the damper replaced on mine under warranty about a year ago - it was so slow to open. It's started playing up again now do it doesn't look like Audi have resolved the problem.
> I presume the hinges failing comes as a result of excess being applied when pushing the lid open against the resistance of the slow damper.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I read somewhere that drilling a couple holes in the end of the damper housing helps. Looking for that post now. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

After three repairs I decided on an alternative...

Rather than waste time and epoxy I decided a simple SPDT momentary switch would do the trick. I wasn't too bothered about the glovebox opening elegantly (nor were the two passengers who broke my last two repairs...), I just wanted the light to come on.
£2.78 on eBay (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201383549062? ... EBIDX%3AIT), a bit of drilling and soldering and its working a treat.

Andy


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just a follow up for anyone who stumbles across this post, most broken glove box hinges are caused by the damper. If you replace/repair the hinge or the glove box, either disassemble and R&R the damper or replace it with a new one or it may cause your new hinge to break too.

The elastomer o-ring tends to stiffen up over time. PTFE lubricant is the best solution for this material. WD-40 or other petroleum-based lubricants will damage it -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1784898


----------

